# Life after 50...



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

When even reading glasses don't work anymore for the little laptop screen you have to go big!!! 🙂 now I can see!🤓


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I got a 27"a couple of years ago, love it!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s a great idea Joe. Looks pretty neat too . Is it a 4K ? The reason I’m wondering is , I think you would need a fairly high dpi count to look clear


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bigger IS better!!


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Use to use a 40" on the wall behind my desk as my monitor. Have a 50" attached to my CNC (mirror control computer).
https://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=366045&thumb=1


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> That’s a great idea Joe. Looks pretty neat too . Is it a 4K ? The reason I’m wondering is , I think you would need a fairly high dpi count to look clear



The problem with 4K monitor is they actually make everything smaller, which makes it harder to read. :surprise: Then you need to have windows scale everything up, which can cause other issues.


At work here, I have two 32" curved monitors (1920x1080). Makes it easy to read with these old eyes.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Gerry is dead on with the 4K statement. While it's great for graphics work like when I'm working on my astronomy images but the text scale is very small. That can be adjusted somewhat by scaling in Windows but it will usually cause issues with programs displaying as intended. Menus may get cropped or grossly distorted. I have a two monitor system on my home office computer where the higher res is used for image processing and the 2K monitor is used for normal programs with text. My image processing program has my custom icons so I don't need to read the title, at least not until my memory goes anyway. Now that we've replaced the 46" Samsung TV in the living room, waited a long time for that, with a 65" 4K the 46" went into the shop on a rolling stand. I have a computer on the other side of the partitioned wall, it's a sawdust thing, and have a 27" monitor for "normal" use and ran a 40' HDMI cable into the shop for watching videos of woodworking techniques I'm trying to learn. While my reading comprehension is OK, backing it up with a video reinforces it much better. The attached images are from the working side of the tablesaw about center of the shop. I still have 25' of cable so I can move it almost anywhere in the shop. I ran an active USB cable as well for the mouse and the two are tie strapped to keep them together. You'll want to make settings changes to the TV for perspective ratio and display as well as a Windows setting or two depending on your system. Now if I could just find a long range wireless mouse so I could have a pause button without having to get to the TV although I could just move the mouse as close as I can to where I'm working. Forgot to mention, the shop is a bit of a mess with having been installing the new Incra LS fence system and the Sawstop router table insert. That's this afternoon's project after PT. There's probably some sawdust on the floor as well for those who haven't seen that in my shop before


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Good to know guys . I have a 32” 2K in my garage now to watch tv . If it’s not big enough for cnc stuff , the price to upgrade to a 50-55” 2K flat panel isn’t that bad these days


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I just did the same with a 37" tv. What a difference! It's not a smart tv, so I couldn't just cast it from the computer. I connected it via HDMI, and had to reduce the resolution coming from the computer. So, although graphics and video are fine, text always is a little "speckly". But it is such a net gain in being able to see that it's worth it.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

There are some guidelines for selecting screen size based on distance to viewer. There are even certifications to be satisfied in, for example, movie theaters.

The attached article contains a chart, any you find will show the same.

Optimal screen size for typical desktop installation is 24-27" screen. Bigger than that would require more distance between viewer and screen. And as the chart represents, the bigger the screen, the greater the distance should be. This is determined by the viewing angle of the eye at 20/20.

These are only guidelines for typical installations. CAD/CAM, for example, would need greater resolution but bigger is not necessarily better.

Again, these are guidelines, not "standards"...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Nickp

Good points Nick. Couldn’t find any attachment however.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> @Nickp
> 
> Good points Nick. Couldn’t find any attachment however.



Whoops...here it is ... there are several articles but all the charts are the same...

https://stari.co/tv-monitor-viewing-distance-calculator


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I need to up my game in this area.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@Nickp
Got it, thanks.


----------

